# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android تحديثات :  تحديث جديد لبلاك ماركت يجعله أكثر استقرار Blackmart

## mohamed73

مزيد من التطبيقات ومزيد من السرعة يقدمها التحديث الجديد للبلاك ماركت
 وهو تطبيق يجلب التطبيقات التي تم حذفها من قوقل بلي أو التطبيقات المكسورة  *تنويه1:* إذا كان التطبيق متواجد في قوقل بلي الأفضل لك شرائه من قوقل بلي *تنويه2:* في حال استخدام تطبيقات من خارج قوقل بلي يجب عليك وضع مضاد للفيروسات في جهازك
  للحصول على جميع أنواع الماركت للأندرويد
 قريبا التحديث الجديد … *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *تطبيق بلاك ماركت الجديد*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## salehdh

الف شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ahusseinz

مشكووووور

----------

